# Advice on mower/pull along sprayer combination?



## RascalRancher (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi there,
I live out in Bay Area, Ca. I just leased 3-4 acres of space for my dog walking business. The area was completely over grown and full of ticks.

I had the space bulldozed all the way down to the dirt and then all the cuttings removed. Then I put 6 foot fence all around perimeter.

Now I have to maintain the property moving forward. My greatest concern is ticks. I understand that the more vegetation, the more possibility for ticks. So, i want to keep everything as short as possible. Leafy weeds are already once again covering the entire space within one month.

I am looking into ride along mowers so that I can mow myself- I got quotes from local gardeners and they quoted $500-800 a month to mow. That's too expensive.. seems like buying a mower is a better idea.

I also plan to buy a pull along sprayer that would attach to mower and spray pesticides that kill ticks. A setup like this: https://www.dropbox.com/s/cpn7zru5dtpa3ya/Screen%20Shot%202015-03-08%20at%2012.55.05%20PM.png?dl=0.55.05%20PM.png?dl=0










Has anyone tried this before? Any advice on maintaining the land for best tick control? Any input on which mower or sprayer?

Thank you!


----------

